# 1st coyote



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

View attachment 294247






2 of them came in right under me, 10 yards max. 22 mag. The first one I shot ran off, although I’m pretty sure I didn’t miss. The 2 pics are the same coyote. This one ran about 75 yards and stopped, allowing me to shoot it. 1st shot stopped it, but it took multiple shots to kill it. I guess a coyote has a pretty small kill zone for a 22 mag. Also maybe I should ditch the soft point ammo and buy hollow points ? I don’t want to buy a dedicated coyote rifle.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hollow points will definitely help. Weve shot ***** with both and you would be amazed how many of those soft bullets they can eat up before coming out of the tree even on good places shots

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to you Harry.
Agree that HP's would help.
Also if you have a shotgun capable of a full...or preferably extra full choke in 3" you can reach out to almost those distances very effectively with some of the current heavy magnum loads offered today. Just have to see what your shotgun patterns the best.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Congrats Harry. Any other info on the hunt? Call type or sequence?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I would agree with switching to a shotgun if you have one that'll chamber 3" or 3.5" shells. A 3.5" load of #4 buckshot will work way better on coyotes than the 22 mag. Even a 2.75" load packs a punch.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats. They are tough critters. I use a .223 or .308 and they still run a little ways before dying sometimes.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Patrick.... was hunting 40 yards from a road kill deer that I had staked out. It was barely touched last week and only hide and ribs left yesterday. They didn’t go to the old deer carcass, appeared to come in to female coyote howls played on a cabelas fox pro. I’m sure the deer carcass helped a whole lot.
Muddy, if they still run after a good hit with a 308, my 22 mag is underpowered. 
Thinking about a ruger or savage axis in .243 I hate to have to shoot anything 5-6 times before it dies.... even a stinking, yelping coyote


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

lol we kill beef with a 22 mag Harry just head shoot them .....


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Harry1959 said:


> Patrick.... was hunting 40 yards from a road kill deer that I had staked out. It was barely touched last week and only hide and ribs left yesterday. They didn’t go to the old deer carcass, appeared to come in to female coyote howls played on a cabelas fox pro. I’m sure the deer carcass helped a whole lot.
> Muddy, if they still run after a good hit with a 308, my 22 mag is underpowered.
> Thinking about a ruger or savage axis in .243 I hate to have to shoot anything 5-6 times before it dies.... even a stinking, yelping coyote


get yourself one rifle and you can kill any animall ,308 cheepest to operate and best price up to 1000 yards,30.06 up to 1600 yards,win 300 short up to 2500 yards.you need good scope lupold 50 wide get moust light.with bad scope you can not hit 200 yards.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tinknocker1 said:


> lol we kill beef with a 22 mag Harry just head shoot them .....


Hard to get a coyote to put it's head in a feed bucket 5' away.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Tinknocker1 said:


> lol we kill beef with a 22 mag Harry just head shoot them .....


Lol, if I could just get those dang coyotes to stand right in front of me, look at me and not move their head like a cow does....


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> get yourself one rifle and you can kill any animall ,308 cheepest to operate and best price up to 1000 yards,30.06 up to 1600 yards,win 300 short up to 2500 yards.you need good scope lupold 50 wide get moust light.with bad scope you can not hit 200 yards.


LOL
Must be the resident Google parrot.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

30


HappySnag said:


> get yourself one rifle and you can kill any animall ,308 cheepest to operate and best price up to 1000 yards,30.06 up to 1600 yards,win 300 short up to 2500 yards.you need good scope lupold 50 wide get moust light.with bad scope you can not hit 200 yards.


.308 is a great all around round. 30/06 is too. I’ve owned both and both Are overkill for a coyote, especially an 06..... I had considered another .308 as it is comparable to the 30/06 with less recoil. as I age I dislike unnecessary recoil and gun weight more and more. 
Talking 1000-2000 yards has no practical place in the hunting world. Even at 300 yards you better know distance, wind speed and wind drift and be able to calculate and adjust for it. Most of us are not snipers. Ive never even practiced at beyond 200 yards.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

M.Magis said:


> Hard to get a coyote to put it's head in a feed bucket 5' away.


your hunting over the wrong feed pile .


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I killed a few using my inline muzzleloader. I couldn't see buying another rifle for the limited use I was going to get out of it. Worked out fine and we killed a few out to maybe 60-70 yards. It was more than adequate for the area I hunted.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve shot a lot of coyotes, many over bait. I’ve never really had a chance at a head shot. They rarely stop moving, shoulder or center mass shots are all you are going to get. Get a centerfire rifle, you will like it. A cheap Savage will shoot as well as anything out there.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Do you deer hunt? If you do, you might just want to get a bolt action 450 Bushmaster. It will work for coyotes and deer. It will shoot flat far enough for most coyote hunting.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Muddy said:


> Do you deer hunt? If you do, you might just want to get a bolt action 450 Bushmaster. It will work for coyotes and deer. It will shoot flat far enough for most coyote hunting.


I do deer hunt. Usually use my ML, if it’s wet I take 12 gauge semi auto with scope and rifled barrel.... it shoots good enough, but doesn’t handle like a rifle. It’s a turkey gun. Have heard about Bushmaster 450’s. Will look into it.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Harry1959 said:


> I do deer hunt. Usually use my ML, if it’s wet I take 12 gauge semi auto with scope and rifled barrel.... it shoots good enough, but doesn’t handle like a rifle. It’s a turkey gun. Have heard about Bushmaster 450’s. Will look into it.


there is lot off option it depend what you like and how much money you like to spend.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Harry1959 said:


> I do deer hunt. Usually use my ML, if it’s wet I take 12 gauge semi auto with scope and rifled barrel.... it shoots good enough, but doesn’t handle like a rifle. It’s a turkey gun. Have heard about Bushmaster 450’s. Will look into it.


Kind of the same situation as you although I was actively looking for a dedicated coyote gun. I walked into Fin expecting to walk out with a Ruger American Rifle chambered in .308. The sales guy actually talked me down and had me get a Thompson center (owned by S&W) chambered in 6.5 creedmoor. Topped this rifle off with a Vortex Crossfire ll and I couldn't be happier, the gun itself was only $279. I trusted the guys word on this rifle as I had never even heard of Thompson Center. Glad I did. Took it out the following day and had it shooting sub MOA at 100 yards after a few adjustments with cheap american eagle ammo. 

I began watching reviews on the rifle after the purchase and found it to be a very reliable/ dependable rifle especially at the price point. 

All in all, definitely worth your time checking it out if you change your mind and go with a dedicated coyote rifle.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Harry1959 said:


> I do deer hunt. *Usually use my ML*, if it’s wet I take 12 gauge semi auto with scope and rifled barrel.... it shoots good enough, but doesn’t handle like a rifle. It’s a turkey gun. Have heard about Bushmaster 450’s. Will look into it.


If you like hunting with your ml, you can extend our ridiculously short deer ml season and use it as well on yotes.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Harry1959 said:


> Talking 1000-2000 yards has no practical place in the hunting world. Even at 300 yards you better know distance, wind speed and wind drift and be able to calculate and adjust for it.


 I'd like to shake the hand of anyone who can constantly hit a coyote at 1000 yrds and would kiss the feet of anyone who can get it done at 2000 on a regular basis 
I've know a few good rifle guys and any thing much over 200 is tough with the small kill zone on a coyote or groundhog, it happens at 300 and 400 but it's tough Imo. In the woods is much different than off the bench.
I like the # 4 buck like M magis suggested, bigger shot and your patterns become thin, smaller shot and you lose energy quickly.
The muzzleloader would be fun and certainly get the job done but it would be tuff to double up.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

My hunting buddy had all his guns stole 2 years ago, I bought him a new shotgun at that time..... he repaid me yesterday with a savage axis in 6.5 crredmoor. Looks like a good round for me. Will use for yotes and should be a good deer round when I get a chance to return to Virginia or Ky. Hopefully will have an update on terminal effects on coyotes soon. Going to sight it in today...ballistic charts say 125 gr bullet at 2850 FPS, 1 inch high at a hundred should be less 1.5 inches low at 200


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, have fun with it.


----------

